# Alum spillway



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I just went by alum spillway at 11am and it was a few inches below the walkway. Nice looking flow of anybody was looking to hit the water.
Ski


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hooked a muskie and got a 18 inch eye on Joshy J5 last night after stoms. Water was just above rocks then. Should move some fish with flow where it is.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm,alum spillway,j5... sounds like a good time...


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

Its over the sidewalk now


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

Fish should be biting on main lake since they're moving water


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am opposite on that I find many time when pulling water hard the bite slows down but that might just be me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> I am opposite on that I find many time when pulling water hard the bite slows down but that might just be me


Ive always hated alum when dropping...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It sure pulls dirty water to the south pools


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

When tons of water is being let out does it improve fishing below the dam and into the creek? Amazing to see the drastic spike. Man would it be fun to kayak down alum rite now..if only i didnt have a job


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

The best fishing I have had is when settles back down to the edge of the walk.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Back Dam way back to just rocks showing at base of side walk


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Slim why aren't you a guide yet?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol that would be work I wanna fish with out pressure in sales all day so fishing is my pressure relief. Lol I deal with alot of pressure wink wink why I have to fish so much.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm with you there sales is similar to fishing


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stopped last night just before dark dam was locked down still. Grabbed Joshy J5 and started walking and casting got down towards bridge just as it was getting dark alot of people fishing.

Was casting and steady retrieving swim just under surface and got cracked turned out to be a 16" Saugeye . Later after dark got another one alittle bigger and had a muskie swirl on swim as I pulled it out of water. Woke me right up.lol. Should be releasing soon if not already bite will be there then.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

I fished there the 2 evenings as soon as they closed the gates this week and nothing on 2.75 slush, and slims bait colors. Waiting for my jig heads to come in for my new J5's to try there. Are you saying the bite will be there when the water is being released or right after they close the gates up???


fishslim said:


> Stopped last night just before dark dam was locked down still. Grabbed Joshy J5 and started walking and casting got down towards bridge just as it was getting dark alot of people fishing.
> 
> Was casting and steady retrieving swim just under surface and got cracked turned out to be a 16" Saugeye . Later after dark got another one alittle bigger and had a muskie swirl on swim as I pulled it out of water. Woke me right up.lol. Should be releasing soon if not already bite will be there then.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Flowing water creates fish biting activity.

I am confused however.

Data shows the lake has dropped a little over a foot in a little over 24 hrs but the flow from the gates has been minimal and still is very slow. Don't know how they are dropping level with the listed low release of under 15 CF per sec.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/acsns.htm


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

By comparison, Delaware is dropping slowly and they are releasing 890 CF/S

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Alum,for some reason,isn't very high.Only @2ft. Now,Deer creek is some 13ft+ high and poor paint creek down south is over 20ft high!! I need to take a drive down there and see that!


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Lundy said:


> By comparison, Delaware is dropping slowly and they are releasing 890 CF/S
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/ddons.htm


Was at Delaware yesterday, and the girl working at the office said that if it goes up another foot, they're closing the park.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Maybe they think hoover is to low and are pump g water to it.  fish and flow as Lundy brought out that high push of water will get fish in the river real active many will come up stream and will be eating in the fast flow others come thru dam and if not injured or dead  will start eating as well.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Best case scenario for a big release though since they aren't stacked there like the spring. Pretty sick yesterday seeing people try to snag saugeye you could see on the bottom. I went to a spot on the main lake and found bait in droves just not many big fish. Last week or 2 I've been pounding eyes and crappies in a cove every time there's an east wind. Don't believe the voodoo you can get them in a dreaded east wind. I bet you know were I mean Troy are you following me? Lol good luck to all this week this cloudy water will work wonders I do believe


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Was just fishing the dam around noon and the water is coming up.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol Jray that spot loves east wind. SHHHHH!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lundy said:


> Flowing water creates fish biting activity.
> 
> I am confused however.
> 
> ...


Now I'm wondering too!

Ive seen the lakes around here flood and lower with amazing speed at times so who knows.

Personally, I think Mother Nature allowed the massive sucking power of +ichigan to reverse the rivers and pull water out of the lake. (If you watch their sports teams, you might believe it's possible!)

At least that sounds more likely than water being pumped from Alum to Hoover giver the recent conditions.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like they opened the gates yesterday morning?
Can anyone report on clarity?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

HookBender said:


> Looks like they opened the gates yesterday morning?
> Can anyone report on clarity?


South pool today is very clear. Middle pool is slightly stained to stained. North is very stained to muddy.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

polebender said:


> South pool today is very clear. Middle pool is slightly stained to stained. North is very stained to muddy.


Thanks polebender


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Gates are open


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

jray said:


> Best case scenario for a big release though since they aren't stacked there like the spring. Pretty sick yesterday seeing people try to snag saugeye you could see on the bottom. I went to a spot on the main lake and found bait in droves just not many big fish. Last week or 2 I've been pounding eyes and crappies in a cove every time there's an east wind. Don't believe the voodoo you can get them in a dreaded east wind. I bet you know were I mean Troy are you following me? Lol good luck to all this week this cloudy water will work wonders I do believe


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Is the bait you are seeing gizzard shad if so how deep are they now and can you get them with a throw net looking or some cat bait this week end thanks for any help.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I found the problem. The reported data seems to be wrong.

It now says that the lake is 2.7' BELOW SUMMER POOL or 5.8 ft lower than it was on Monday. 

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/acsns.htm

Current Pool: * 885.10 (ft)* at 1700
Summer Pool: 888.00 
Winter Pool: 885.00 
Alert Pool: 892.00 
Record Pool: 898.94 (16 Jan 2005 )
Spillway Crest: 901.00 (Gated)
Top of Dam: 913.00


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yeah Kim it is way low now becareful do not run aground on the roadbed in front of big run it is out of the water now. Errrr or according to there stats it is. WAS ON LAKE WITH YING6 AWHILE IT IS 2.75 ABOVE NORMAL. Way High Still water looks awesome South,Middle very fishable. And North well it is North . Fishing was slow Ying kicked my butt with 1 saugeye casting and 1 that does not count trolling. Invites me on his boat then trolls with only 1 Flicker Shad on board and trying to find a crank in my goodies that would go deeper then 3 feet.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow,ole Paint creek is at 5100 CFS! Still 20ft high too!!!! I might have to take a drive tomorrow to see that!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

fishslim said:


> Oh yeah Kim it is way low now becareful do not run aground on the roadbed in front of big run it is out of the water now. Errrr or according to there stats it is. WAS ON LAKE WITH YING6 AWHILE IT IS 2.75 ABOVE NORMAL. Way High Still water looks awesome South,Middle very fishable. And North well it is North . Fishing was slow Ying kicked my butt with 1 saugeye casting and 1 that does not count trolling. Invites me on his boat then trolls with only 1 Flicker Shad on board and trying to find a crank in my goodies that would go deeper then 3 feet.


If I'm trolling in a kayak what fraction does that equate to per catch? Lol do I get anything for the natural propulsion?


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Please be careful fishing here. I had a friend from high school drown there earlier today. Please be smart.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shields said:


> Please be careful fishing here. I had a friend from high school drown there earlier today. Please be smart.


So sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I think I found the problem. The reported data seems to be wrong.
> 
> It now says that the lake is 2.7' BELOW SUMMER POOL or 5.8 ft lower than it was on Monday.
> 
> ...


Yeah yesterday i was about to ask how to read that report. It wasn't making sense to me.......funny stuff slim.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice excuse.... wouldn't expect anything else


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Exactly you whooped me 1 to nothing. Would have been 2 if you had 2 Flicker shads in boat to have been fair chance.  Hey Slowtroller make sure you got plenty of your own Flickers with you Mike will only have 1.


----------



## ChrisDave (Sep 21, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I think I found the problem. The reported data seems to be wrong.
> 
> It now says that the lake is 2.7' BELOW SUMMER POOL or 5.8 ft lower than it was on Monday.
> 
> ...


Looks like they've corrected it now. Is 1 ft above summer pool accurate? (889)


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds better right but I haven't been on the lake to confirm


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmm i was gonna fish the lake tonight,but 15-25mph winds,with gusts up to 40 at times. Lol not fun in a yak or 14' boat. So i might hit the spillway later,eventualy itll be a nw wind. Shoud be fairly protected down there...


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Exactly you whooped me 1 to nothing. Would have been 2 if you had 2 Flicker shads in boat to have been fair chance.  Hey Slowtroller make sure you got plenty of your own Flickers with you Mike will only have 1.


Watch out if Troy ever pulls out his Buck Perry spoonplug.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Shhhh that's are secret. No those are catfish killers.lol


----------

